# Where should I go?



## alexparker20

Hello Everyone,

I am not familiar with tagalog dialect and I want to learn and visit Philippines. Can you help me translate:

Where should I go?


----------



## Maginoo

Ok, I'm going to take a crack at these, but be advised that I'm also a beginner (have been studying Tagalog for ~6 months).  So you'll want to check these translations with more experienced speakers.  You also might want to get a phrase book 'cause these are pretty basic.


Where should I go?
Saan dapat akong pumunta?  (possibly also "Saan akong dapat pumunta?"  I always have trouble with word order involving pronouns)


----------



## DotterKat

Where should I go? = Saan ako dapat pumunta?


----------



## mataripis

I see you want to travel. The right expression for this is "saan ang magandang dayuhin?"nice to visit,where? The answer, sa villa escudero, san pablo,laguna/batanes island/ etc.


----------



## QueenInHyeon

Where should I go? = Saan ako dapat pumunta?


----------

